# My Miracle Finley's rare scary arrival into the world! LONG!



## cherry22

So my little Finley James was born on the 14th may 2012 but im now only feeling like he is here to stay, so writing this, hopefully it will be one more step in the right direction!

My due date was the 5th july 2012, i never thought i would make it that far as my first healthy son was born a month early, but i never in my wildest dreams thought what happend next would ever happen!

My PG had been textbook up untill 28weeks after a test for GD, i was diagnosed which i expected as i had it with Oliver and it was undiagnosed, so i was happy about that!
At 32 weeks i was due to have a growth scan for my GD but a day and half before that my little baby went very quiet, i just thought half way through the day ive not felt alot of movement today so i thought he was just being lazy and will wake up soon on the sunday no nothing but i kept thinking dont over react he is fine! I had a heartbeat monitor so i was using that thinking he is fine! On the monday the day of my scan i was really starting to worry, i tried to call the hospital in the morning but after being passed around to 5 different people i was cut off so i went to my scan and mentioned he was being very quite, whilst she was scanning me she said nothing untoward, she wiggled the stick into my belly but he wouldnt budge!
So she suggested i went on a trace to see what was going on! Thats when my world started to crumble.
I knew after 3 mins that something was very wrong, i'd sent my mum home with my son to give him dinner so i was on my own!
I heard a midwife say to someone thats not right she needs to be seen now!
I started to panic big time, i couldnt breathe through crying, the consultant came and tried in vain to calm me down, then said i would need to up to L&D to hook me up to another monitor, so i phoned my husband and choaked out the words theres something wrong with the baby you need to get over here now! He arrived when i was up on L&D all hooked up with doctors and consultans all watching the monitor like a hawk. I was given two steroid injections which hurt like hell!
After about 2 hours of different monitors i was told they need to get him out now via EMCS by that point i was numb i just nodded.
The C-section was'nt as horrific as i thought but it felt like someone else was going through it not me, i was weasy and light headed, my husband was sat beside me holding my hand all i could do was look at him.
I heard the two consultants say 'Hay' then it went very quiet. No cries. No talking. Nothing.
I looked at my DH and said 'is he ok?' he just shrugged at me in shock.
there were suction noises and after what seemed like a lifetime he let out a tiny wimper my DH and i burst into tears.
They wrapped him up and put him into a transport incubator and took him away i only sore the top part of his hat and one eye as they took him passed me, someone explained to us that he was very sick and was going to the NICU. My DH looked at me white as sheet and said 'i love you'!
I was then sewn up after a few problems with the placenta and taken to recovery, i was out of it!
After about 3 hours a nurse came for my DH to see our little boy i was'nt told what had happend to him and what was going now! 
He came back with a picture of him all hooked up to tubes and ventilators but at the time god could have been standing infront of me and i would have had no idea!
The afternoon after i had to get up off the bed to be able to see him so i was up straight away, eventhough my stomach felt like it would rip open! 
As i was wheeled into the room and over to his incubator i was already crying terrified of what he would look like and what they were going to say, he was sooo small and fragile hooked up to allsorts it looked like spagetti junction in there! 
We were then told that he had to have 2 blood transfusions as his blood level was unreadable. All his organs had gone into failure and fluid had started to build up around his lungs and heart. He also had a blood deficiency which ment he would just bleed and bleed when they did heel prick tests and canulas, so he had 2 more lots of the vit k!
It was another day before we found out the cause.
After having blood taken from me they found out we had a fetal maternal hemorrhage, his blood had flowed up the placenta directly into me. Its sooo rare and the consultant said that he had the lowest levels of blood she had ever seen, if they haddent of got him out when they did he would most certainly would not be here!
After 2weeks in the NICU all of his organs had regenerated back to good working order i was pumping my breast milk for him which was the best feeling ever i loved breast feeding him!
He was moved to SCBU which ment he was one step closer to going home, we still had concerns over a brain scan he had showed some damage from the lack of oxygen. Everything was good from then on he was like a little bird always wanting the boob! After another week and a half we were another step closer to coming home i stayed at the hospital for 2 nights on the ward before we could bring him home and he had an MRI scan 4 days before that to see how much damage there was!
So the day came when we bought him home, we said our goodbye's and thank you's. I donated my frozen milk (as i was fully breast feeding!) because there was enough to fill a chest freezer so another sick baby will beneifit from it! 
He met his older brother who loves him so much!
He is nearly 3 months now but only just looks newborn, He has a temper and loves his food and the scan came back with little bits of damage scattered around his brain only time will tell how and if it will effect him!

I still havent come to terms with how close we were to loosing him, he is so beautiful i cant imagine our lives without him!

Fate played its part and for that im eternally grateful he is here!
I now cant wait to watch him grow with his brother!

My miracle baby Finley James! 
xx
The pics are straight after birth before transfusions! 
The day after, first time i sore him!
My first hold 2 days after!


----------



## cherry22

Finley at home!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

He is so precious, what a beautiful little miracle you have there. I'm so sorry for all your little boy has been through and I truly hope he is completely ok, he's such a little fighter. Congratulations, he's amazing!! :hugs:


----------



## Clucky as

What a beautiful child.a little fighter he is your miracle. your story really touched me, best of luck for the future and. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations!!! Glad baby is doing so well. Bless you guys.


----------



## scoobymum

Massive congratualations, i can't even imagine how terrifying that would be :( so pleased your birth story has a happy ending- he's gorgeous xxx


----------



## huggiez

Congratulations, what a beautiful little boy! You are a strong woman!!


----------



## cherry22

Just managed to put his now photos on!! 
Thank you ladies! 
I dont think im strong i think im in auto pilot and now cant switch it off but thank you making me think about it.

I would go through it all again and again to get him the way he is! x


----------



## Iren_iren

Congratulations! Its a miracle and I am glad your boy is getting better and stronger every day! he is one handsome guy! Best of luck for the future xx


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations. What an incredible little fighter Finley is. He's beautiful.


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow what a story! Finley is perfect :D

Im glad he is a happy hungry baby and hope the damage is minimal :hugs: xxx


----------



## Carlymoe

Ahh your story made me cry! Huge congratulations- he is beautiful and what a strong little fighter :) xxx


----------



## bec395

Congratulations!! :) Great weight for 32 weeks! xxx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

congrats!


----------



## Mummy Bean

what an amazing fighter you have there. he is soo beautiful you must be super proud.


----------



## foxiechick1

He is gorgeous massive congrats I am so pleased everything worked out well in the end xx


----------



## Luckystar

Thank you for sharing your story with us. A massive congratulations to you. I can't imagine how scared you must have been. Both your boys are gorgeous. I wish you all well for the future and I hope it's a healthy one :hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Praise God your drs acted so quickly & got your little guy out & treated in time :) He is beautiful .


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Sackgirl

Only just managed to hold back the tears reading that1 Congratulations on your gorgeous little boy xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

What an amazing miracle! He's gorgeous, I can only imagine how scary it was for you :hugs:


----------



## lala222

so glad you have your little precious miracle at home. I am currently still waiting to bring my little guy home, he has been in the NICU for 6 weeks! Its hard but they are so incredibly worth every moment of waiting. Congrats!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Congratulations!!! What a beautiful miracle, thank you so much for sharing your story.


----------



## Wildfire81

Your story made me so sad, then so happy that things are getting better. This makes me appreciate my little one even more, and I will pray for your little guy!


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations. Sounds like a very scary start in life but i'm glad to see all is well now xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks for sharing your story. It sure had gotten me teary-eyed, as I had pictured myself in your shoes, playing the whole ordeal in my head as I was reading it. I would have panicked the same way you had in the scan! What a triumph! Congratulations, mama.


----------

